# Win a Ruger Bearcat!



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

At the Red River Regional Marksmanship Center.

Full details:
http://pestysplace.com/RRRMC/rrrmc_contest.pdf

The rules are simple:
*Buy a target for $10.00
*One per person per contest
*Shoot the target for the best poker hand
*Target will be set at 20' from the shooting line
*Contestants will fire the Ruger Bearcat for the contest!
*6 Shots, use the best 5 cards hit
*Best poker hand wins the gun!
* Contest starts Oct. 16th, and runs to Nov. 30, 2010


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

martinroberts said:


> this contest held
> 
> there is already plans for another. Not sure of what pistol they will use, but more than likely another 22. You can also stop out at the range this weekend for your last chance on a raffle ticket for one of 22 .22s. Only 550 tickets printed. I'm in az-probably won't log in here for a day or two.


----------

